# K9 choked by suspect passes out, but wakes up and



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lee sheriff's office dog is choked out, helps make arrest anyway


Lee County sheriff's deputies responded to a disturbance call Friday evening at the Wal-Mart at 14821 Ben C. Pratt/Six Mile Cypress Parkway, Fort Myers.

According to the sheriff's office:

Deputies found store security struggling with a suspect who had attempted to steal two area rugs by switching price tags. The suspect was later identified as Liferein Lenord Bell, 25. The first arriving deputy attempted to handcuff Bell. Bell stated that he was "not going to jail" and continued to struggle with both the deputy and the loss- prevention associates. Despite attempts to stop Bell, he was able to flee through the front doors.

South District deputies, along with deputies from the K-9 units, began to search for the suspect. A police helicopter and K-9 deputies were able to track Bell to the area of Jamaica Bay Boulevard and Impala Court.

Deputies encountered Bell, who was hiding in a bush, and ordered him to come out with his hands up. Bell refused and Kilo, a K-9 German shepherd, attempted to apprehend him. Bell wrapped his arms around Kilo's neck, and pinned Kilo with the full weight of his body.

As deputies attempted to stop Bell, Kilo's body went limp, and Kilo passed out. Deputies attempted to physically stop Bell and pull Kilo away; however, Bell continuously pulled Kilo and continued to wrap his arms around Kilo's neck. As deputies continued to struggle with Bell, Kilo woke up and bit Bell on his left arm and wrist.

Deputies were able to restrain Bell, take him into custody, and remove Kilo. Kilo sustained a cut to his left eye and nose.

Bell, of Lehigh Acres, was arrested and charged with theft, resisting a merchant, resisting without violence, and using a deadly weapon on a police animal.

Despite some facial swelling, Kilo is back on patrol and ready to serve the citizens of Lee County.

---------------

Good boy, Kilo!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tough shepherd good boy !


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd think there should be the time to move from the wrestling tussle to a more direct approach while dealing with dirtbag resisting arrest. Chocking the dog is that time.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

poor doggie... glad he is okay


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

This is why police dogs should have the same rights and protection as their human partners. If that man was strangling a policeman they would have used more force because there would be less back lash (IMO).

And the man should be charged with everything he would have been if that had been the human partner!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

wick said:


> This is why police dogs should have the same rights and protection as their human partners. If that man was strangling a policeman they would have used more force because there would be less back lash (IMO).
> 
> And the man should be charged with everything he would have been if that had been the human partner!


Amen! Thank goodness the dog is ok.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad he's ok, what a scumbag


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job, Kilo!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I was hoping for a happy ending..  Good boy Kilo!! He looks so proud of himself in that picture.. I'm sure that wasn't taken there, probably before, but still, lol.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

So proud of Kilo & happy he's okay!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job Kilo!!  

Glad he's okay. They definitely needed to resort to a more direct approach once the criminal had his arms around Kilo choking him out.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

The police should have shot the guy for trying to kill the K9. They would go that far to protect a human officer.
Glad the dog is okay. Good boy!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very well done!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, they should not have shot the guy for trying to kill the dog in a scuffle. If it was a human officer, yes, they would use whatever force necessary. But a dog is a dog, and not a human. I hope the dog is ok. But I don't want a human killed for attempting to kill a dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




selzer said:


> No, they should not have shot the guy for trying to kill the dog in a scuffle. If it was a human officer, yes, they would use whatever force necessary. But a dog is a dog, and not a human. I hope the dog is ok. But I don't want a human killed for attempting to kill a dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> :thumbup:


Please excuse.....

Hey Gwenhwyfair! Missed you lately, was hoping all was well!

Sorry....carry on....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi! 

Yes all is well. Thank you for asking..

I've been busy with a furry little sharknado...

:sun:



Lilie said:


> Please excuse.....
> 
> Hey Gwenhwyfair! Missed you lately, was hoping all was well!
> 
> Sorry....carry on....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes all is well. Thank you for asking..
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm glad the dog is ok.


----------

